# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Jun 2010 às 00:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2010 às 00:50)

Junho, Junho, Junho! 

Começas com céu limpo.
Temperatura agradável (18,6º) mas com muita humidade (92%)


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2010 às 08:43)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro denso durante a madrugada, e que se tem prolongado ao início da manhã.
Minima de 16,5ºC

O Vento esse é fraco. Nevoeiro e humidade de *98%*


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens e nevoeiro refrescam o ambiente, registo contudo 20,3º e, como afirma o João, muita humidade no ar.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jun 2010 às 13:51)

30.2ºC neste momento. Min de 19,6ºC


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2010 às 21:24)

Boas noites, 

o dia foi quente , com sensação térmica algo desconfortável devido à humidade! 
Neste momento o céu está encoberto por nuvens altas , o que reforça a sensação de tempo abafado!

Actual:

temp: 24.3ºc ( mínima *18.0 ºc *) ( máxima *28.9 ºc* )

Vento: NNW 12Km/h

Humidade: 59 %

Pressão: 1015.3 hpa


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2010 às 21:26)

Exactamente, como o Snifa disse. Dia desconfortável devido a humidade elevada que aumenta a sensação de calor.

Máxima de 26,8ºC

De momento, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *23.2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2010 às 23:10)

Depois de uma descida aos 22,0ºC eis que a temperatura tem subido sem parar.
Actualmente: *24.0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2010 às 07:12)

Bom Dia ! 

Mais uma noite tropical, desta vez de 20,6ºC

De momento, tenho *20.8ºC* com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Céu com muitas nuvens altas, algo abafado, 22,6º e HR nos 63%.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2010 às 10:39)

Bons dias, 

noite quente com mínima tropical de *20.3ºc*

neste momento tempo abafado, céu com algumas nuvens altas!

actual:

temp:26.7 ºc 

Vento NNE: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1012.4 hpa

Humidade: 47 %


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2010 às 12:42)

Máxima do dia neste momento com *30.2ºc*...

muito calor e abafado com o sol a ficar por vezes tapado com nuvens altas...

vento NNE: 2 Km/

Humidade; 44 %


----------



## Skizzo (2 Jun 2010 às 13:14)

Min: 21,6ºC

Actualmente estão 32,5ºC, muito calor.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2010 às 13:58)

Neste momento 31.0ºc ( máxima de *31.3 ºc* às 13:52 h igualando a máxima do ano até ao momento)

vento N :4 Km/h

Humidade: 37%

Tempo muito abafado..

*Edit: 14:08 h:* a máxima do ano foi batida com *31.6 ºc*

neste momento: 14:12 h: 31.4ºc


----------



## DMartins (2 Jun 2010 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.
Dia de muito calor, e algumas nuvens dispersas mais para o interior.

Temperatura actual: *32.2º*


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2010 às 16:02)

E o calor continua... 

Neste momento:

temp: 32.1 ºc (nova máxima do ano de *32.2ºc* às 15:52 h)

Vento : NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.7 hpa

Humidade: 32%


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2010 às 16:11)

Por Rio Tinto muito abafado, a humidade no ambiente amplia a sensação de calor, a leste já se vislumbram algumas formações interessantes.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2010 às 21:01)

Boas Tardes!! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 30,3ºC.

De momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *26.9ºC*

---

Hoje, fui ao Gerês. Apanhei muito calor o dia todo. Que tosta! 
Deixo só aqui uma fotozita!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2010 às 22:26)

Esta noite deve ser muito quente.
Ainda estou com *25,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2010 às 22:38)

João Soares disse:


> Esta noite deve ser muito quente.
> Ainda estou com *25,9ºC*



  E eu no Aviz com 25,0º, nem sequer está lestada! E esta, hein?


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2010 às 22:41)

Boas noites,

depois do calor do dia  a noite segue quente e calma, nem uma aragem existe...

dados actuais:

temp: 25.4ºc ( máxima *32.2ºc* )

Vento nulo.( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 2 Km/h de N )

Pressão:1010.4 hpa

Humidade:51 %

Bela foto dessa bela região que é o Gerês João Soares!


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2010 às 22:46)

João Soares disse:


> Hoje, fui ao Gerês. Apanhei muito calor o dia todo. Que tosta!



  Caro João, a tua bela foto parece revelar que ficaste pela albufeira. Havia que subir umas boas centenas de metros para apanhares o fresco.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2010 às 22:46)

Veterano disse:


> E eu no Aviz com 25,0º, nem sequer está lestada! E esta, hein?



pois é isso mesmo...apenas de manhã houve uma ligeira brisa de E ou NE...andando a maior parte do dia de N, e mais NW à tarde, sendo contudo ventos fracos... mesmo assim não estava à espera de um dia tão quente, e de superar hoje a máxima do ano...num dia sem a Lestada instalada...


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2010 às 23:09)

A Temperatura desce a pique. Já registo *24,2ºC*



Veterano disse:


> Caro João, a tua bela foto parece revelar que ficaste pela albufeira. Havia que subir umas boas centenas de metros para apanhares o fresco.



Sim. Fizemos o Caminho para a Mata da Albergaria, para irmos a Vilarinho das Furnas!

Já agora obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Skizzo (2 Jun 2010 às 23:10)

Max: 34,1ºC

actualmente ainda 26.3ºC


----------



## Skizzo (2 Jun 2010 às 23:13)

Bela foto João  E eu enfiado num cubiculo


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2010 às 23:15)

Boa noite.

Um dia de torresmo. Quente, abafado, a pedir praia, sombra, piscina, água, cerveja, vinho, leitinho fresco....
Uf

*Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 30,5ºC

Tactual: 22,5ºC
Hr: 53%
Pressão: 1010 mb
Vento nulo​*


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2010 às 23:52)

_Extremos do dia 01.Junho.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0 mm*

------------

_Extremos do dia 02.Junho.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *20,6ºC*_ [4ºnoite tropical de 2010]_

Precipitação: *0 mm*

----

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
A humidade escala e a temperatura despenha-se.
Humidade: *66%*
Temp. Actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jun 2010 às 02:51)

Hoje por volta do meio-dia ía no carro a ouvir a Antena 1  e o jornalista de serviço informava as temperaturas máximas previstas  pelo IM  como sempre fazem para as principais cidades do Continente e Ilhas e excepcionalmente hoje, confrontava-as com as que já se verificavam então.
No Porto a máx. prevista era hoje de 23º e a essa hora já estavam 26 º ,alertava o jornalista.
Sabemos agora a dimensão da surpresa : 
Por aqui 30,7º de máxima ( mais alta que muito interior norte e centro)
com muito pouca  contribuição do vento leste ou sueste ,como aqui já foi dito.
Eu gosto destas surpresas: fazem-me lembrar os sobressaltos
de outrora , quando não havia  estas novas tecnologias que toda a surpresa esmagam para 48 horas, no mínimo.
Foi um dia calmo, tranquilo , naturalmente de Junho, mas  surpreendentemente quente.A madrugada segue-lhe o trilho.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jun 2010 às 07:42)

Bom dia, neste caso um Santo dia de Corpo de deus - aproveitem bem

Mais uma noite quase, quase tropical: só faltou um bocadinho assim...

*Tmín: 14,5ºC
Tactual: 19,7ºC
Hr: 82% (embora a relva húmida possa contribuir para esta elevada humidade)
Pressão: 1011 mb
Vento calmo*


----------



## Veterano (3 Jun 2010 às 08:20)

E de repente tudo mudou: o vento fraco de sudoeste arrastou uma imensa mole de nevoeiro e humidade (HR de 86%) e a temperatura é de 19,9º.

  Lá terá de chegar a nortada para limpar a atmosfera.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2010 às 11:33)

O Nevoeiro ainda não se dissipou. 
Ainda estão *19,7ºC*

Depois de uma mínima de 17,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2010 às 14:06)

Depois de 1h sem nevoeiro.
Eis que ele volta a carga!
Ao menos um dia fresco, com a temperatura nos *20,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2010 às 21:23)

Boas noites!

dia marcado por uma descida acentuada da temperatura e por neblinas e nevoeiros em especial na faixa costeira mais junto ao mar..

*Neste momento:*

temp: 17.7ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *24.5ºc* ocorrida durante a noite  às 00:24 h)

Vento WSW: 11Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade:81 %


Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e bastante nevoeiro junto ao mar neste momento..


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2010 às 14:08)

Boa tarde !! 

_Extremos do dia 03.Junho.2010_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,6ºC* _[às 00h]_
Temperatura Mínima: *17,7ºC*

---

Hoje, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*
Tempertatura Mínima: *16,8ºC*
Mais um dia de nevoeiro, que se dissipou cedo, por volta das 9h.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2010 às 20:21)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Máxima não ultrapassou os 21,2ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2010 às 00:39)

Boa noite

Dia mais fresco mas ainda assim agradável - como se espera da primavera.
A partir da aurora o céu foi ficando progressivamente limpo e o astro-rei foi *rei*
Agora pela noite mantêm-se o céu limpo, o vento fraco e sente-se uma frescura a pedir um ligeiro agasalho.

*Tmín: 14,5ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC

Tactual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 81%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Dia fresco e húmido com céu encoberto e uma ligeira morrinha...

Dados actuais:

Temp:17.8 ºc ( mínima *15.5ºc* )

Vento WNW:9 Km/h

Pressão :1018 hpa

Humidade:84%


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jun 2010 às 11:31)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Dia fresco e húmido com céu encoberto e uma ligeira morrinha...
> 
> ...



Tempo ideal para a prática de "Serralves em Festa"...
Aqui vou eu "praticar" essa bela actividade (ao ar livre).


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2010 às 21:00)

Boas tardes !! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.
Temp. Actual: *18,6ºC*

De manhã, ainda morrinhou.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2010 às 21:43)

Boa noite

Um dia cinzento embora de vez em quando o sol desse um ar primaveril ao ambiente. O vento soprou geralmente fraco.

*Tmín: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC

Tactual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 80%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2010 às 21:52)

Boas noites!

a máxima ficou pelos *20.6ºc*

actual:

temp:16.6ºc

Vento:NW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.8 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2010 às 18:19)

Boa tarde. Acabado de chegar do Encontro, onde tivemos temperaturas máximas pelos 32º, em Mirandela, verifico aqui no Porto a presença da nortada, com 19,4º e HR nos 73%.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2010 às 20:38)

Bom fim de dia

O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, com nuvens altas que por vezes obstavam à passagem do raios solares.
Vento fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC

Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 63%
Pressão: 1017 mb
*
Venha a chuva, venha o "temporal", venha afinal o tradicional condimento meteorológico que tanto gostamos. É que um homem não vive só de canja de galinha a todas as refeições...é preciso variar, colocar verduras na ementa e, porque não, umas bem "pesadas" papas de sarrabulho, tão típicas do nosso cantinho. É que, como na meteorologia, tão típicas são as papas no inverno como o é a chuva copiosa. E que bem por vezes sabem fora de época...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2010 às 22:13)

Boas noites!

Dia de céu em geral limpo ou pouco nublado, alguma nebulosidade alta em especial durante a manhã.

*Dados actuais:*

temp: 16.2ºc ( mínima *14.3ºc*) ( máxima *22.7ºc*)

Vento NNW: 19 Km/h

Pressão:1018.4 hpa

Humidade:77%


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu com muitas nuvens e 17,7º, é natural que chuvisque mais para a tardinha.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2010 às 18:46)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui o céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens bastante escuras... já a anunciarem a mudança para os próximos dias...
*Neste momento:*

Temp: 19.1ºc ( mínima *14.3ºc*) ( máxima *21.6ºc*)

Vento: WSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 74%


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2010 às 23:39)

Boas Noites !! 

Por Canidelo, já chove


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2010 às 23:58)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Noites !!
> 
> Por Canidelo, já chove




Confirmo que já chove aqui também no Marquês, e até com alguma intensidade por curtos momentos...levo *0.25 mm* acumulados.

temp: 17.2 ºc 

Vento: SW:15Km/h

Pressão:1013.3 hpa (  descer)

Humidade: 89 %


----------



## martinus (8 Jun 2010 às 00:09)

Em Braga também já chove bastante certinho; típica noite de finais de Outubro ou início de Novembro. De tarde já tinham caído algumas pinguitas perdidas.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jun 2010 às 01:02)

E o que agora é notícia, uma novidade,( esta chuva que regressa e já se ouve lá fora), 
vai ser o pão nosso de cada hora , para as próximas horas, nos próximos 3 (?) dias...
já chove lá fora. já lhe sinto o cheiro,  cá dentro...
Lá virá o Verão por todo o lado...
Agora?  é tempo de usufruirmos desta benesse tão vigorosa .
Ninguém ficará de fora, ao que parece.
Fora de horas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jun 2010 às 01:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o que agora é notícia, uma novidade,( esta chuva que regressa e já se ouve lá fora),
> vai ser o pão nosso de cada hora , para as próximas horas, nos próximos 3 (?) dias...
> já chove lá fora. já lhe sinto o cheiro,  cá dentro...
> Lá virá o Verão por todo o lado...
> ...



Boas carissimo nimboestrato..

Como está por ai o vento? 

Aqui do outo lado do país está a soprar forte    Uma nortada que vem dai das tuas bandas de meter respeito...


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jun 2010 às 03:36)

]ToRnAdO[;215954 disse:
			
		

> Uma nortada que vem dai das tuas bandas de meter respeito...



Conheço-as bem....Há 20 anos  que  reservo  15 dias por ano nessas bandas ...
Já apanhei umas valentes.
Quando por aqui já chove ,já sei que por aí   já venta ...
Por aqui parou  de chover e o vento é calmo...
16º e  à espera de muito mais que se perfila para as próximas horas (próximos tempos)...


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Regresso da chuva, para já fraca, registo 18,5º e HR nos 89%.

  Aperitivo para o que se irá passar mais logo.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2010 às 09:17)

Bom Dia ! 

Já acumulei os primeiros *4 mm* deste mês, mas virão mais. 

De momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jun 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Manhã cinzenta, neste momento chove. Já tinha saudades


----------



## vegastar (8 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

Bom dia,

Eis que a chuva voltou. Hoje já acumulei 6,6 mm de muito mais que promete vir.

Tmin: 14,9ºC (11:48)
Tmáx: 17,5ºC, mas continua a subir
Rajada máxima vento: 30,6 km/h (1:12)


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2010 às 16:44)

Boa tarde.

Isto promete animar...
Mais logo se verá o que por aí virá. Por agora é tempo de espera.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto; vento fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 76%
Pressão: 1007 mb
Prec. acumulada: 6,5 mm*


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2010 às 17:34)

Boas tardes,

Céu muito nublado e alguns períodos de chuva fraca por vezes moderada marcam o dia de hoje...

*Dados actuais*

temp: 16.2 ºc ( mínima *14.9ºc* ) ( máxima *17.4 ºc* )

Vento SSW:16 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.8 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade:81%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h: *7.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2010 às 22:07)

Boas, 

muita chuva tem caido por aqui nas últimas 2 horas, neste momento levo desde as 0 horas *16.5 mm* e continua a chuva moderada com alguns períodos bastante intensos... 

Previsões e alertas do IM perfeitamente justificados pelo menos aqui para o Douro Litoral...

*Neste momento*

temp: 15.2ºc

Vento SW 23 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.9 hpa ( a descer rápidamente)

Humidade:94%

Chuva moderada contínua e já lá vão *17.2 mm*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jun 2010 às 23:05)

Boa noite
Alguma precipitação, 3.6mm acumulados.
T.actual: 15.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2010 às 23:59)

E a chuva continua sem parar, moderada por vezes intensa acumulando até ao momento: *25.1 mm*

*Actual*

Temp: 14.6 ( nova mínima do dia )

Vento: SE : 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1003.4 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade : 95%

O dia mais chuvoso de Junho até ao momento!

A precipitação acumulada é digna de um dia de Inverno em Dezembro ou Janeiro...

Chuva moderada com gotas grossas e contínua neste momento...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2010 às 01:14)

Boas Noites!!

Ontem, acumulei *21 mm*.

Bem, cheguei ha pouco a casa, vindo do Porto, completamente encharcado com esta chuva moderada e continua.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jun 2010 às 01:34)

E chove, chove, chove...não pára.
Começou às 21 h e nunca mais parou.  5 horas e meia sem parar.
 Ora fraca, muito tempo moderada, por vezes forte.
Acumulado até às 00 UTC ( 22 ,4 mm  ) de fazer inveja  a muitas situações interessantes de nem todos os  Invernos.
Mais que chover no molhado , continua a chover  no encharcado, no  alagado...
E  continua, agora mais fraco,Ui  que já está mais forte.Volta a chover moderadamente...
Chove...continua a chover...

Só espero amanhã,  não ver por aqui nenhum jardim público a ser regado artificialmente...
Não gosto mesmo nada de  deslexias  do desperdício...


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Noite de chuva moderada e contínua, por agora sossegou. Registo 16,7º e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## pedrofreak (9 Jun 2010 às 09:45)

A chuva vai  continuar com certeza  e o frio também  
parece que ainda estamos no inverno 
preveem este tempo até proximo dia 18 de junho 
por isso contem com um S. joão humido,chuvoso e frio,
penso que este ano nenhum mês vai escapar á chuva incluindo agosto


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2010 às 10:07)

Bons dias, 

noite de muita chuva  acumulando até ao momento *23.6 mm* 

O gráfico da precipitação das últimas horas na minha estação mostra alguns períodos de chuva forte durante a madrugada:





*
Dados actuais:*

Temp: 14.5 ºc ( mínima *14.1ºc*)

Vento: WNW:18Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 48 Km/h de SW às 03:14 h)

Pressão:998.2 hpa ( mínima *996.7 hpa*) está a subir depois de ter estado a descer durante a madrugada:






Humidade:95%

Precipitação acumulada em 34 horas: *48.7 mm*

Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2010 às 10:18)

Litoral norte com os locais onde mais choveu em 24horas (até às 6z).
Apenas estações SYNOP (via Ogimet)


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

Interessante esta noite...chuva farta e tempo fresco. Muito bom...
Pena ter estado em trabalho e não ter ficado a ouvir a chuva a cair no telhado ao adormecer. Oportunidades destas, nesta altura do ano, são muito raras.

Relativamente à *precipitação*, acumulei neste evento, um *total de 46mm*; 6,5 mm até cerca das 21h de dia 8 e desde essa hora até ao momento mais 39 mm.
E parece que mais virá por aí, não em quantidade mas qualidade... É de esperar mais precipitação até sábado, para além desse dia é futurologia, mas...
Dias interessantes sem dúvida, menos para aqueles que esperavam fazer uma praia na nossa costa nesta altura de feriado\fim de semana prolongado.

Eu vejo uma vantagem nisto: hoje não preciso de regar a relva ou a horta

*Tactual: 12,5ºC (mínima desde as 0h)
Hr: 92%
Pressão: 997 mb*


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2010 às 10:44)

Bom Dia! 

Esta noite, tive um acumulado de *20 mm*.

Desde às 21h até agora (10h44) já acumulei *41 mm* 

Por agora, não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Jun 2010 às 19:47)

Pela Povoa de Lanhoso, parou de chover há algum tempo, mas a chuva foi a imagem de marca deste dia. Céus carregados neste momento. De resto, nada de importante há a relatar. Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva. 

Aproveito para pedir desculpa por não colocar dados referentes à temperatura, mas de momento não disponho dos mesmos


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2010 às 22:29)

Pelo Porto, depois de um dia de "Inverno", um entardecer glorioso...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2010 às 22:41)

Boas noites, 

depois da chuva intensa da madrugada houve um período de acalmia durante o dia,no entanto há momentos voltaram os aguaceiros, elevando para *24.6 mm* o total acumulado desde 0 horas.

*Neste momento*

temp: 15.3ºc ( máxima *17.5 ºc*)

Vento NW: 17 Km/h

Pressão:1002.2 hpa

Humidade:93 %


----------



## Minho (9 Jun 2010 às 23:27)

Por Melgaço, 34mm recolhidos desde as 00h.
Adicionados aos 12mm de ontem perfaz 46mm nas últimas 48 horas.

Temperaturas entre os 13ºC e os 15ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2010 às 00:29)

Boa Noite !! 

Ontem, dia 09 de Junho, acumulei um total de *21 mm* (como dia 08), acumulei 1mm, nuns aguaceiros que foram caindo.

Às 00h05, aguaceiro forte que deixou um acumuado de *4 m*.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto com abertas, alguns aguaceiros, 21,3º e 71% de HR. Bom feriado.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2010 às 11:13)

Bom Dia! 

Durante a madrugada e manhã, alguns aguaceiros marcaram presença, e deixaram um acumulado de 4mm. O que perfaz um total de *8 mm* (até agora)


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2010 às 22:59)

Chuva fraca!  e já tenho *9 mm*

Por volta, das 19h30 o céu encontrava-se assim:


----------



## Z13 (10 Jun 2010 às 22:59)

Olá companheiros!

Hoje a relatar as observações desde a praia de Lavadores, freguesia de Canidelo, concelho de Vila Nova de Gaia.

Cheguei a meio da tarde com céu muito nublado mas seco. Neste momento já chove,  e observo *17,5ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2010 às 23:40)

Z13 disse:


> Olá companheiros!
> 
> Hoje a relatar as observações desde a praia de Lavadores, freguesia de Canidelo, concelho de Vila Nova de Gaia.
> 
> Cheguei a meio da tarde com céu muito nublado mas seco. Neste momento já chove,  e observo *17,5ºC* de temperatura.



Boa estadia, companheiro! 

Ainda chove, e já contablizo *11 mm*


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2010 às 01:06)

Precipitação acumulada nos dias anteriores:


Dia 08.Jun - *21 mm*
Dia 09.Jun - *21 mm*
Dia 10.Jun - *12 mm* [Registei mais 1mm desde o último post]
Total de precipitação: *54 mm* (Nada mau para Junho) 

No entanto, ainad chove e já tenho *1 mm*


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de céu encoberto, com 17,8º e HR nos 88%, a prometer algum chuvisco.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2010 às 09:02)

Z13 disse:


> Olá companheiros!
> Hoje a relatar as observações desde a praia de Lavadores, freguesia de Canidelo, concelho de Vila Nova de Gaia.



  Bem-vindo, colega transmontano. Se tiveres disponibilidade, era um prazer estar contigo e mostrar-te as nossas "serras".


----------



## João Soares (11 Jun 2010 às 10:34)

Bom Dia! 

Manhã muito nublada mas nada de precipitação.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2010 às 17:27)

Continuação do céu encoberto, com 19,4º e HR nos 73%.

  Vento fraco a moderado de oeste. Nada de praia para já.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2010 às 19:58)

Boa tarde.

Dias de chuva, dias frescos. Pouco usual por esta altura mas ainda assim vão marcando a sua presença de tempos a tempos.
Menos usual terá sido a concentração de pluviosidade na noite de 8 para 9 de Junho. Foi acima de tudo uma boa rega.

Dias antes dizia-me um jovem, que nos seus tempos livres é bombeiro, que as matas começavam a ficar secas e com elevado risco de combustão, devido à pouca chuva nos últimos tempos e grande crescimento arbustivo também. Agora desapareceu esse risco imediato, mas parece-me que aumentará significativamente daqui a umas semanas - esta chuva acelerou o crescimento dos arbustos e quando o calor regressar teremos lenha em quantidades que não víamos há bastantes anos, prontinha a arder por "combustão espontânea" - i.e., chega-se lume e depois o incêndio começa espontaneamente a progredir ao resto da floresta.
---
*Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC
---
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco. Sem precipitação há meia dúzia de horas, e sem acumulação desde meio da manhã.
Tactual: 16,0ºC
Hr: 76%
Pressão: 1013 mb
*
---
*Precipitação deste mês:*
Dia 8 - 6,5 mm (até às 21.30h)
Dia 9 - 39,5 mm (das 21.30h do dia 8 às 24h de dia 9)
Dia 10 - 11 mm (até às 21.30h)
Dia 11 - 5 mm (das 21.30h do dia 10 até 19h de dia 11)
*Total do mês* (e deste evento) - *62 mm*


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2010 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Parece que as nuvens são para continuar, esteve vento moderado toda a noite, registo 16,4º, para uma HR de 88%.


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2010 às 20:30)

Nortada moderada limpou a maior parte das nuvens, por agora 20,2º, praia ainda distante.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jun 2010 às 03:24)

Boa Noite!

O céu apresenta-se limpo e vento fraco.
Humidade elevada (88%) e temperatura na casa dos *14ºC*


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2010 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Céu quase limpo, vento fraco, 19,4º e HR nos 64%.

  Parece que vamos ter um belo domingo.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2010 às 20:03)

Boa fim de tarde.

O dia hoje já se apresentou agradável e até caloroso durante a parte da tarde.
Começou com céu limpo e foi progressivamente tornando-se muito nublado até meio da tarde; neste momento encontra-se novamente limpo, excepto para este onde persistem alguns cúmulos e nuvens altas. O vento tem sido fraco, ocasionalmente foi moderado.

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,0ºC

Tactual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 54%
Pressão: 1014 mb*

Boa semana para todos


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2010 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

dia de temperatura agradável, alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde!

*Neste momento*

temp: 19.1ºc ( mínima *13.0ºc* ) ( máxima *23.8 ºc*)

Vento: NNW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.5 hpa

Humidade: 65 %

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Céu quase limpo, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 18,3º.

  Vai ser uma tarde de nortada.


----------



## vegastar (14 Jun 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Ontem ao fim do dia a nossa atmosfera proporcionou um fenómeno óptico interessante que fotografei:







Penso tratar-se de um pilar solar.

Depois, ao observar o crescente finíssimo do nosso incansável satélite, tirei outra fotografia:


----------



## Z13 (14 Jun 2010 às 11:17)

Veterano disse:


> Bem-vindo, colega transmontano. Se tiveres disponibilidade, era um prazer estar contigo e mostrar-te as nossas "serras".



Bom dia Veterano...! Peço desculpa por só agora responder mas a minha net pré-paga pregou-me uma partida logo na sexta-feira e fiquei sem acesso ao forum...

Foi um fim de semana bem agradável aí pelos vossos lados, com um domingo excelente de praia! Se bem que com bastante vento...


----------



## Z13 (14 Jun 2010 às 11:21)

vegastar disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem ao fim do dia a nossa atmosfera proporcionou um fenómeno óptico interessante que fotografei:
> 
> ...



Bela imagem!


Curiosamente eu reparei em algo parecido durante a viagem de regresso a casa, ontem ao inicio da noite, na região do Pópulo (Murça)... mas vinha a conduzir e não tive tempo de observar em pormenor....


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jun 2010 às 11:30)

*vegastar*, sem sombra de dúvida uma excelente foto!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, sigo com 20.6°C e uma suave brisa.

Quanto ao valor da mínima, a estação aponta 100ºC  e foi atingida as 6h15. Estava a dormir e pensei estar a sonhar quando acordei num forno


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2010 às 20:58)

Boas tardes!

Dia de céu limpo e com nortada moderada a forte durante a tarde, rajada máxima de *58 Km/h* de NNW às 19:13 h , picos  frequentes  entre 40 a 50 Km/h.

*Dados actuais:
*
Temp: 19.0ºc ( mínima *13.4ºc*) ( máxima *22.9ºc*)

Vento: N 30 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.6 hpa

Humidade: 47 %


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jun 2010 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu praticamente limpo. Vento moderado de N\NO.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,0ºC

Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 51%
Pressão: 1013 mb*

Quanto ao fenómeno óptico observado ontem após o pôr-do-sol, eu reparei nele e era fantástico. Nunca vi algo semelhante...simplesmente lindo!
Pena que na altura estava a caminho do trabalho e sem máquina fotográfica ou telemóvel para captar aquele momento.
Talvez aquela luz se tenha originado pela passagem da luz solar por alguma aberta de nuvens tipo alto-cumúlos em alto mar...


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2010 às 00:09)

Excelente  

Também reparei em algo suspeito ontem ao por-do-sol só que a minha visão para o horizonte não era a melhor o que me dificultou verificar em concreto o que era, pelos vistos um belo... sun pilar!


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2010 às 00:37)

Boa foto, *Vegastar*! 

 ---

Nada a declarar destes dias aborrecidos em que se estuda para exames. E nem a meteorologia distrai 

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2010 às 22:05)

Boas noites,

*Dados Actuais*

temp: 18.1ºc ( mínima *12.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.6 ºc*)

Vento NNE: 31 Km/h ( rajada máxima 53 Km/h de N às 14:24 h)

Pressão:1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 50 %

Mais um dia de céu limpo, por vezes com algumas nuvens muito espaçadas ,  nortada moderada a forte em especial durante a tarde!


----------



## Veterano (16 Jun 2010 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã a prenunciar nortada, com poucas nuvens e 17,3º.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2010 às 19:47)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia e mais do mesmo 

Céu limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde, e nortada moderada por vezes forte!

*Neste momento:
*
temp: 21.0ºc ( máxima *22.3 ºc*) ( mínima *13.6 ºc* )

Vento NNW:23 Km/h ( rajada máxima 50 Km/ de NNW às 17:51 h)

Pressão:1015.7 hpa

Humidade:44%

Enquanto esta nortada durar não iremos ter temperaturas mais condizentes com a época...


----------



## Veterano (17 Jun 2010 às 07:48)

Bom dia, Continuação do tempo fresco, com 14,3º, HR nos 58%, vento fraco mas já a prometer nortada.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2010 às 08:03)

Bons dias, 

bem fresca a mínima com *11.2 ºc *

*Actual:*

temp: 12.3 ºc

Vento N 19 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.7 hpa

Humidade: 60 %


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2010 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Manhã solarenga e com diminuição do vento em relação aos últimos dias.
A noite foi bem fresca...

*Tmín: 7,0ºC

Tactual: 17,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2010 às 18:02)

Bom fim de tarde.

Dia muito agradável. Céu limpo, alguma névoa (discreta) e vento moderado, que se mantêm agora ao final desta linda tarde.

*Tmáx: 24,0ºC

Tactual: 22,5ºC
Hr: 40%
Pressão: 1010 mb*


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2010 às 22:40)

Boas noites, 

hoje já se verificou uma diminuição da nortada , a rajada máxima foi de 38Km/h  de NW às 15:18:h, céu em geral limpo.

*Neste momento:
*
temp: 17.9 ºc ( máxima *23.1ºc*)

Vento N: 9 Km/h

Pressão:1013.7 hpa

Humidade:57 %


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2010 às 08:26)

Bom Dia !!

Manhã fresca. Vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2010 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Manhã com pouco vento, registo 16,5º, sol radioso e poucas nuvens.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jun 2010 às 16:12)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, sol e calor, mas não tarda nada, o astro rei irá começar a esconder-se, dado que o ceu começa a ficar "recheado" de belas formações. Arriscava mesmo a dizer que para os lados do Gerês podera estar a ocorrer algo interessante  Vamos aguardar aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Chamo a atenção para o vento que apareceu ha pouco tempo e que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jun 2010 às 18:19)

Chuva durante 10minutos, um trovão e nada mais...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2010 às 19:01)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui um dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem, céu em geral limpo, bastante nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical visível para E NE e SE neste momento, também alguma nebulosidade baixa a querer entrar por W.

*Neste momento:
*
Temp: 17.4 ºc ( mínima *13.6ºc* ) ( máxima *21.4 ºc*)

Vento WSW:11 Km/h 

Pressão:1015.1 hpa

Humidade:77 %

o detector de trovoadas vai apitando, assinalando descargas eléctricas a mais de 40 milhas


----------



## filipept (18 Jun 2010 às 23:15)

Boas,

Por aqui dia quente com trovoada por volta das 18h. Via-se alguns aguaceiros ao longe mas não chegaram cá.
A noite está mais fresca o que é bom para descançar


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2010 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Amanhecer nublado mas começando a ficar com céu pouco nublado. Para já ainda ligeiramente fresca mas apesar de tudo agradável. Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 12,0ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 85%
Pressão: 1016 mb*

*Ontem, 18 junho:*

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 25,0ºC*

Um bom fim de semana para todos


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2010 às 16:32)

Boa tarde.

Uma tarde muito agradável. Vento fraco a moderado de NO (o que se "agradece" pois refresca um pouco) e céu praticamente limpo (uma ou outra nuvem ao longe para O\SE).

*Tactual: 23,5ºC (e máxima do dia para já)
Hr: 48%*


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2010 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde !!

Céu limpo, e algum vento (como já é costume).
Temperatura agradável (sensor corporal) visto que não tenho sensor de temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2010 às 18:12)

Boa tarde

Dia semelhante ao de ontem. Céu limpo (apenas algumas nuvens ao longe a NE\E), vento fraco a moderado (muito agradável).

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC

Tactual: 23,0ºC
Hr: 49%
Pressão: 1012 mb*

Bom resto de domingo e um início de semana com um verão a condizer


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2010 às 23:04)

Boas noites,

mais um dia semelhante aos anteriores, céu limpo ou pouco nublado , alguma nortada durante a tarde, temperatura agradável.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 19.2ºc ( mínima *13.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.8ºc*)

Vento N 8 Km/h (rajada máxima 39 Km/ de NW às 17:52)

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 57 %


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2010 às 00:55)

21,5ºC a esta hora, não antecipava uma noite amena.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2010 às 03:02)

Skizzo disse:


> 21,5ºC a esta hora, não antecipava uma noite amena.



À 1h UTC, P.Rubras estava com 19,1ºC.

O vento de leste chegou ao Porto, fazendo dessa cidade a mais quente de todo o litoral.

Mais quente que o Porto, só Portalegre e Elvas com 19,4 e 19,5ºC, respectivamente


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2010 às 08:17)

Bom Dia!

Vento moderado a forte de Este.
Às 6h UTC, a estação de Pedras Rubras era a mais quente do Pais (PT Continental) com *19.0ºC*


----------



## Costa (21 Jun 2010 às 11:46)

AnDré disse:


> Mais quente que o *Porto*, só Portalegre e Elvas com 19,4 e 19,5ºC, respectivamente



Correcção. Oficialmente mais quente que Pedras Rubras.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2010 às 13:46)

Min: 19,7ºC

actualmente estão 29,0ºC.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2010 às 14:58)

Por Rio Tinto registo 28,5º, com vento fraco e céu quase limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2010 às 18:04)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado...igual ao costume!

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 26,0ºC

Tactual: 24,0ºC
Hr: 38%
Pressão: 1013 mb*
*Precipitação: 200 mm*  _(*é só pra gozar!!!*)_


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2010 às 21:38)

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8422/sam0024.jpg


Um dos primeiros "infortúnios" desta temporada. Incêndio em Silvares - Guimarães, dia 19 de Junho de 2010...

Contem comigo agora por aqui já que encomendei a minha "big" estação meteorológica..


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2010 às 22:11)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu limpo, e pequena subida de temperatura!

*Neste momento*

temp: 20.8 ºc ( mínima *17.0ºc* ) ( máxima *25.6ºc*)

Vento NNW 3Km/h ( máximo 34 Km/h de E às 10:25h)

Pressão:1016.7 hpa

Humidade: 40%


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jun 2010 às 23:41)

Actualmente 23,0ºC, noite quente.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2010 às 01:12)

Boas Noites!!

Uma barreira de Fractus na praia! 
Cá em cima, reina a humidade a subir a pique, e a temperatura em queda!
Mas mesmo assim, ainda dá para suar muito


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jun 2010 às 18:03)

Boa tarde.

Hoje, dia 22 de Junho de 2010, estamos na presença de um verdadeiro dia de verão...
Céu limpo, vento fraco. Sente-se um tempo um pouco abafado mas agradável.
Típico tempo Sanjoanino, a convidar aos festejos desse santo popular e tão querido dos Portugueses.
Mesmo que a noite traga a tão típica neblina ou nevoeiro ao litoral, irá ser uma de várias noites prazenteiras. 
Para amanhã esperemos pelo menos que o tempo se mantenha como hoje para termos um bom S. João, em que reine a alegria, a sardinha e o bom vinho

*Tmín: 13,0ºc
tmáx: 28,0ºC

Tactual: 26,1ºC
Hr: 49%*
Pressão: aguardo estabilização dos valores....


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2010 às 22:00)

Boas noites!

mais um dia agradável com céu limpo!

*Dados actuais
*
temp:17.1 ºc ( mínima *15.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.2 ºc* )

Vento WSW:7 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.6 hpa

Humidade: 78 %

Cheira a maresia...


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia, véspera de S. João, das sardinhas assadas, dos balões incendiários e dos "simpáticos" martelinhos.

  Para não fugir à tradição das orvalhadas, manhã de algum nevoeiro, com vento para já fraco de sudoeste e 17,2º.


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2010 às 13:00)

Boa tarde. Depois da noitada de S. João, com muitas sardinhas, tintol, pimentos, balões, foguetada, eis que o dia se apresenta encoberto com nevoeiro, 21,9º e HR nos 70%.


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2010 às 13:49)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde. Depois da noitada de S. João, com muitas sardinhas, tintol, pimentos, balões, foguetada, eis que o dia se apresenta encoberto com nevoeiro, 21,9º e HR nos 70%.



Então, Veterano! Essa noite? 
Ainda me doi a cabeça de tantas marteladas 

Céu nublado.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jun 2010 às 16:23)

Tempo bastante quente pela Povoa de Lanhoso, onde por vezes uma tímida brisa sopra  Não posso informar a temperatura, dado que a estação se encontra avariada (já há alguns dias e pelo que vejo é para continuar). No horizonte, começam a surgir belas formações


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2010 às 18:23)

A instalação da estação meteorológica está concluída 
A esta hora os dados são os seguintes:

Temperatura: 22,6º C
Humidade: 61%
Pressão atmosférica:1000.4 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho: 14,6ºC


----------



## PauloSR (24 Jun 2010 às 18:28)

As esperanças de ter uma bela trovoada aqui pelo coração do Minho lá se foram... Vamos lá esperar pelo dia de amanhã... Após o jogo da nossa selecção


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2010 às 20:01)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, céu pouco nublado, mas muito nublado de madrugada/ manhã por nuvens baixas e neblinas/nevoeiros.

*Neste momento
*
Temp:18.8ºc ( mínima *14.6ºc* ) ( máxima *20.7 ºc*)

Vento WSW: 8 Km/h

Pressão:1013.9 hpa

Humidade:72 %


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 14:05)

Há registo de várias descargas esta manhã no Alto Minho.








Total de descargas a nível nacional desde as 0h.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Jun 2010 às 17:57)

Boa Tarde, pela Povoa de Lanhoso tudo calmo, tempo abafado... Esfumou-se qualquer hipotese de animação por estes lados!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2010 às 18:15)

Boa tarde,

Aqui sigo com uma temperatura agradável - 21,6ºC, vento de NW a soprar a 5km/h, Humidade relativa 67% e a pressão estabilizou nos 1012.7hPa!
Veremos se durante a noite temos um novo mínimo na recente estação meteorológica...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2010 às 23:17)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu pouco nublado; alguma nebulosidade alta\média pela tarde. Vento em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 27,0ºC

Tactual: 19,8ºC
Hr: 86%
Pressão: 1013 mb*

Bom fim de semana


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2010 às 14:46)

Boa Tarde,

Mais um dia sem grandes movimentações lá fora...
Temperatura exterior: 22,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 68%
Vento: NW 3km/h
Pressão: 1013,4hPa

Quando será que isto anima?


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jun 2010 às 15:25)

Boa tarde!

Vislumbro belas formações a oeste! A tarde no interior norte irá ser muito animada! Por cá, em pleno coração do Minho, resta-nos acompanhar o seguimento aqui no forum, relativo ao interior norte e centro. 

P.S. A estação continua avariada


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2010 às 23:34)

As coisas continuam muito calmas por estas bandas, o céu está limpo e pode-se vislumbrar uma lua bem bonita.Os dados actuais são os seguintes:

Temperatura: 16,6ºC
Humidade relativa: 87%
Vento fraco Predominantemente de Sudeste
Pressão: 1013,5 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho: 14,4ºC


Para animar as vistas coloco uma imagem sugestiva da região onde me encontro...





http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6546/sam0062b.jpg


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2010 às 00:43)

Boa noite.

Dia agradável de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Algo abafado apenas...
Durante a tarde avistaram-se grande formações de cúmulos para NE\E mas sempre ao longe.

*Tmín: 14,5ºC
Tmáx: 27,0ºC

Tactual: 18,3ºC
Hr: 64%
Pressão: 1012 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jun 2010 às 03:22)

Enfim...já que nada mais há para nos animar aqui no litoral, pelo menos temos por aqui uma noite de nevoeiro...que para já ainda não é cerrado, mas que em meia hora já evolui consideravelmente...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2010 às 07:42)

Bom dia

O céu apresenta-se limpo (alguma neblina ainda presente) e o vento é calmo.

*Tmín: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 67%
Pressão: 1014 mb*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2010 às 12:15)

Bom Dia!

Mais um dia de nevoeiro. 
Chega o Verão, chega os nevoeiros.

@*MárioCabral*: Quando fizer upload de imagens, redimensione-as para 800X600.


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 12:52)

Belas formações que já se vislumbram... Sempre os mesmos locais com essa sorte! Por aqui nada de mais! É admirar o cenário ao longe... 

Nada mais posso dizer que a estação continua avariada


----------



## DMartins (27 Jun 2010 às 14:09)

ThaZouk disse:


> Belas formações que já se vislumbram... Sempre os mesmos locais com essa sorte! Por aqui nada de mais! É admirar o cenário ao longe...
> 
> Nada mais posso dizer que a estação continua avariada


Nem mais.
Formam-se enormes células a E. Pena nunca cá chegarem...
*29.2º* neste momento

EDIT: 16:40h

Ouve-se trovoada para os lados da Póvoa de Lanhoso, não ThaZouk?


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 16:40)

Pois é, finalmente aqui por Braga, e pela primeira vez desde o início destes dias convectivos, já se ouve o ribombar dos trovões, ainda a uma distância considerável para Leste/Nordeste (Terras de Bouro e Gerês), onde o céu se apresenta com um aspecto muito sugestivo ...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 16:55)

DMartins disse:


> Ouve-se trovoada para os lados da Póvoa de Lanhoso, não ThaZouk?



Ola *DMartins*, não estava aqui no PC e so agora vi a questão. Ouve-se mas é para longe... Fui a Vieira do Minho e trovejava para os lados da serra da Cabreira. Agora cheguei à Póvoa de Lanhoso e aproxima-se a celula vinda dos lados do Geres-Terras de Bouro. Parece-me que vou ter sorte!


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 18:37)

Fogo de vista! Não deu em nada...  Rigorosamente nada!


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2010 às 18:40)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui mais um dia de céu pouco nublado com neblinas e nevoeiros pela manhã, aumentando de nebulosidade para Leste a partir da tarde, temperaturas agradáveis!

*Neste momento*

Temp:23.0 ºc ( mínima *14.9ºc*) ( máxima *24.7ºc*)

Vento WSW: 8 Km/h

Humidade 60 %

Pressão:1014.6 hpa

À semelhança dos últimos dias para Leste são visíveis boas formações.

A Vista para E/ENE da minha casa neste momento:


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 19:16)

Neste momento ouvem-se trovões quase contínuos ao longe.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 19:31)

Pois é, ThaZouk, desta vez, as trovoadas confinaram-se, aqui no Norte, ao Nordeste Transmontano e algumas zonas do Alto Minho ... o coração do Minho desta vez ficou-se pelas vistas, bonitas, mas muito ao longe ...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jun 2010 às 19:55)

Iceberg disse:


> Pois é, ThaZouk, desta vez, as trovoadas confinaram-se, aqui no Norte, ao Nordeste Transmontano e algumas zonas do Alto Minho ... o coração do Minho desta vez ficou-se pelas vistas, bonitas, mas muito ao longe ...



Podes crer Iceberg, é que foi assim todos os dias... O sorteio da localização da trovoada foi exactamente o mesmo!


----------



## Veterano (28 Jun 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro intenso na costa, alguns quilómetros para o interior o sol brilha.

 Por Rio Tinto registo 19,3º.


----------



## DMartins (28 Jun 2010 às 09:57)

Bom dia a todos.
Noite tropical, já a fazer lembrar as noites de verão onde o calor é o maior inimigo do sono.

Neste momento estamos com céu limpo, sol muito quente e insuportável. Vento...nada.
Temperatura actual: *25.4º*

EDIT - 14h

Céu a começar a ganhar as nuvens do costume, hoje chegou aqui também.
*30º*


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jun 2010 às 16:02)

Dia bastante quente pelo coração do Minho, com alguma nebulosidade (cumulus nimbos). Temperatura de 33º segundo o termometro do carro (que vale o que vale...), infelizmente unica maneira de saber a temperatura


----------



## DMartins (28 Jun 2010 às 16:58)

Boas.
As formações afinal ficam-se pelos sítios habituais. Vemos as mesmas, mas muito ao longe.

Temperatura actual: *31.4º* 
Seco...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jun 2010 às 17:00)

Boa tarde,


Aqui por estes lados vai-se seguindo com uma temperatura agradável de 25,2ºC, o vento de NW que sopra a 5km/h mas que trás uma brisa agradável. De salientar as excelente formações que se mostram lá ao longe no quadrante NE/E, o que prediz que lá mais para o interior as coisas devem estar animadas...


----------



## DMartins (28 Jun 2010 às 17:45)

Subida da temperatura registada nesta ultima hora.
Actual: *31.5º*. Está uma autentica fornalha lá fora...

Confirmo as formações a N/NE


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jun 2010 às 17:59)

Aqui a temperatura começa a baixar drasticamente - 0,7ºC em menos de meia-hora. Já se começa a sentir a nortada com rajadas na ordem dos 15km/h...e adivinha-se mais um amanhecer com neblina...


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

Boa tarde!! 

Dia marcado pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jun 2010 às 21:44)

Curiosidade: 
- É notória a quebra que se faz na temperatura, principalmente entre as 20h30 e as 21h30, quase uma baixa diária de 5º em apenas uma hora, acompanhada de uma subida extrema da humidade...ontem à noite chegou a 91%


Actual:

Temp: 17,8ºC
Humidade: 82%
Pressão: 1018,0hPa
Vento: NW 2,5km/h


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2010 às 22:10)

Boas, 

por aqui mais um dia de temperaturas agradáveis, céu em geral pouco nublado, neblinas e nevoeiros de manhã, e, durante a tarde, alguma nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical visível muito ao longe para E ,embora já não tanta como ontem...

*Dados actuais*

temp: 18.4 ºc ( mínima *16.2ºc* ) ( máxima *25.6ºc*)

Vento: NW : 5Km/h

Pressão:1018.2 hpa

Humidade: 79 %


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jun 2010 às 22:53)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado\limpo. Neblina sempre presente e algumas nuvens a orbitar a zona mas nada de especial - as formações a sério estavam sempre para E\NE daqui...
Sensação térmica bem mais alta que a temperatura real.

*Tmín: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 29,5ºC*

De momento sem dados por estar ausente...


----------



## frederico (29 Jun 2010 às 06:05)

Porto S. João: nevoeiro intenso.


----------



## Veterano (29 Jun 2010 às 08:02)

frederico disse:


> Porto S. João: nevoeiro intenso.



  O nevoeiro prolonga-se até ao Estádio do Dragão, em Rio Tinto já espreita o sol.

  Está particularmente intenso junto da costa.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jun 2010 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Aqui o dia está uma imitação de todos os outros anteriores.
*Dados actuais: *
Temperatura:23,8ºC
Humidade relativa:66%
Vento fraco


Espera-se para logo animação para o interior do país, e se possível, para o mundial também!


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2010 às 22:31)

Boas noites! 

por aqui mais um dia na linha dos anteriores....céu limpo e muito nevoeiro/neblinas durante o começo da manhã!

*Dados actuais
*
Temp:18.9 ºc ( mínima *15.3ºc* ) ( máxima *26.5 ºc* )

Vento: WNW 3 Km/h

Pressão:1018.5 hpa

Humidade:77 %


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jun 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo - ainda alguma neblina no ar mas já menos que nos dias anteriores. Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 30,5ºC (máxima do ano)

Tactual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 61%
Pressão: 1018 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2010 às 04:15)

Boa noite!Hoje ainda está quentinho lá por fora e, ao contrário dos dias anteriores, a humidade relativa não subiu tanto. Antevejo como tal uma manhã com menos nevoeiro no litoral comparativamente a ontem...


*Dados actuais:*
Temperatura: 18,6ºC
Humidade relativa: 82%
Pressão: 1017,7hPa
Vento: praticamente inexistente de NW

E por todos os modelos de previsão, 6ª feira a chuvinha estará de volta, em especial no norte...


----------



## Veterano (30 Jun 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã com o "amigo" nevoeiro do costume, em Rio Tinto a dissipar-se. Por agora 17,8º.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2010 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo com alguma neblina. Vento fraco.

Tmín: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 27,3ºC
Hr: -
Pressão: 1017 mb


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2010 às 13:16)

Boa Tarde. Por aqui mantém-se uma temperatura agradável 24,1ºC(a subir rápido) e a humidade relativa a descer até aos 68%, veremos até onde vai hoje a temperatura máxima...


----------



## DMartins (30 Jun 2010 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.
Calor abrasador, céu limpo.
*33.1º*


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2010 às 15:53)

Aqui a temperatura não sai da "cepa torta"...mantenho-me com 25,1ºC e a pressão a baixar bastante...já dá aviso de chuva =)


----------



## DMartins (30 Jun 2010 às 18:04)

"Vira e tosta"...  18h -» *31.4º*


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2010 às 22:10)

Boas noites, 

hoje o dia já aqueceu um pouco mais, de manhã cedo estava um nevoeiro cerrado mas rapidamente dissipou!

*Neste momento*

temp: 18.9 ºc ( mínima *15.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *27.0 ºc* )

Vento: W: 7 Km/h

Pressão:1016.8 hpa

Humidade: 74%


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2010 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

Céu limpo e vento calmo.
Agradável para estar ao relento...

*Tmín: 14,5ºC
Tmáx: 31,0ºC (máx. do ano)

Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 65%
Pressão: 1015 mb*

P.S.: venha a chuva...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jul 2010 às 04:35)

Boa noite, ou bom dia para alguns...
O nevoeiro cerrado cubriu toda a cidade do Porto, essa é a visão que aqui tenho do IPO...nada que não se estivesse à espera...
Para amanhã não há por todos os modelos ainda a previsão de cguva, mas pelas 20h de sexta-feira ela deve chegar ao norte do país.


----------

